# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Spyware Doctor

## Зайцев Олег

Инсталляция идет без проблем, есть автоапдейт и монитор. Размер 5.7 мб, что несколько великовато для антиспайвера. Продукт платный, без ключа не удаляет найденных зловредов

Монитор может ловить установку простейших кейлоггеров и запуск проессов при помощи перехвата UserMode соотв. функций. Стоит заметить, что перехват не гарантирует качественного мониторинга запуска процесса под NT - перехвачены функции в Kernel32, т.е. выполнение операции через ntdll.dll не бедет замечено.

Удаление найденных зловредов идет медленно, заметно выполнение  процедуры зачистки хвостов. После удаления запрашивает перезагрузку (хотя ни один из зверей не был запущен).
Сканирование ведется быстро, примерно 1500 файлов в мин. Из 4528 образцов он пропустил 3903 и поймал соотв. 625 (13.5%):
AdvWare 940
Adware 2
Backdoor 421
Constructor 1
Dialer 445
Downloader 1
Email-Flooder 1
Email-Worm 31
Exploit 12
HackTool 2
Hoax 1
IM-Worm 6
Net-Worm 25
P2P-Worm 3
Porn-Dialer 2
Porn-Downloader 1
PornWare 1
PSWTool 1
RiskWare 3
Spy 368
Trojan 150
Trojan-Clicker 60
Trojan-Downloader 768
Trojan-Dropper 74
Trojan-Proxy 36
Trojan-PSW 30
Trojan-Spy 494
Virus 21
Worm 3
Общее число файлов: 3903
-----------
Вердикт собственно налицо - 13% против примерно 85-90% в случае с drWeb + расширенные базы и 99-100% в случае KAV + расширенные базы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

*Олег*, спасибо за тесты. Очень любопытно.
Мда. Стоит задуматься. Хе, а люди говорят, что продукт один из лучших. И я клюнул. Но сам тесты ес-но не делал, поверил на рекламу, а тут вот реальный тест реальных вещей, которые бывают в сети...
Простой скан если такие результаты дает, то о чем можно говорить при on-line режиме. Я прав?
*Олег*, а какое место бы ты отдал этому продукту среди всех остальных?
Или еще одна просьба - много времени не займет - цифр не нужно. Просто напиши по своему усмотрению - типа хитпарада - обзор подобных продуктов. Очень было бы познавательно не только для меня, но и для всех.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Олег*, спасибо за тесты. Очень любопытно.
> Мда. Стоит задуматься. Хе, а люди говорят, что продукт один из лучших. И я клюнул. Но сам тесты ес-но не делал, поверил на рекламу, а тут вот реальный тест реальных вещей, которые бывают в сети...
> Простой скан если такие результаты дает, то о чем можно говорить при on-line режиме. Я прав?
> *Олег*, а какое место бы ты отдал этому продукту среди всех остальных?
> Или еще одна просьба - много времени не займет - цифр не нужно. Просто напиши по своему усмотрению - типа хитпарада - обзор подобных продуктов. Очень было бы познавательно не только для меня, но и для всех.


Я бы лично не применил ни один из тестированных продуктов. После тестирования всех антиспайверов у меня сложилось устойчивое мнение, что любой антивирь с базой для AdWare/SpyWare с точки зрения файлового сканера с двух-трех кратным отрывом обгоняет спец-антиспайвер. Причин (имхо естественно) несколько:
1. Антивири как правило понимают с десяток форматов популярных видов архиваторов, в то время как антиспайверы или вообще не умеют проверять архивы, или эти возможности очень куцые. Аналогично с CHM, MHT, почтовыми форматами;
2. Антивирусы поддерживают упаковщики/криптеры и могут распознать запакованный объект
3. Качество движка сканера у антивируса обычно на порядок выше, чем у антиспайвера.
4. Эвристик у антивирусов есть (пусть зачастую кривой, но всетаки есть), а вот у антиспайверов эвристика файлового сканера - это как  правило нонсенс, часто детект файла сводится к вычислению его MD5 суммы и сравнения с базой.
-----
Плюс антиспайверы бессильны перед руткитами - а маскировка по принципу FU руткита или перехватом API применяет каждый пятый шпион (драйвера для маскировки в KernelMode - для них пока редкость, это больше по части Trojan-SPY). 
-----
А хитпарад - на первом месте я бы поставил антивирь + чистку системы вручную. Я сейчас затеялся книгу написать по этому поводу - про технологии зловрелов и то, как их ловить без антивиря. Большинство шпионов при минимальном навыке можно вычислить и прибить не опираясь на сигнатурный поиск (сигнатурный поиск от природы своей ограничен ...)

----------


## Tra1toR

на самом деле продукт хороший, просто мне кажеться что у америкосов проблемы с файлами из базы Олега....

----------


## DontP

Пользуюсь Spyware Doctor и Касперским, которые хорошо друг друга дополняют.
Совместно с KAV2009 Spyware Doctor работать не будет. А временно запустить
и проверить систему SpDr-ом, вполне возможно. 
Были серьёзные проблемы с троянами (Касперский 6.0 рухнул от зловредов).
Сканирование на другой машине HDD, конечно, помогло чуть-чуть.
А Spyware Doctor быстро обнаружил и удалил остатки зловредов в реестре. 
В SpDr хорошая поясниловка к обнаруженным вредителям на русском, 
а также степень их опасности.
Spyware Doctor - Хороший сканер, дважды выручал уже.

----------


## odisseyz

К сожалению вынужден подтвердить правоту Зайцева Олега. Spyware Doctor - полная ерунда и "мышей не ловит". у меня в сетке появился csrcs и Spyware Doctor(лицензия!!!) его даже не видит. Да и Ad-Aware как-то вяло ... . Находит csrcs только AVZ. 
Но здесь есть одно но ... , хотелось бы что бы описание для AVZ было одним файлом .doc или .pdf . Что бы скачал, распечатал и сиди читай. В .html это не очень удобно.
ещё стоит лицензионный NOD32.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

По поводу рекомендаций.  Хотелось бы не любой антивирь, а тот что получше!!!
   "Я бы лично не применил ни один из тестированных продуктов. После тестирования всех антиспайверов у меня сложилось устойчивое мнение, что любой антивирь с базой для AdWare/SpyWare с точки зрения файлового сканера с двух-трех кратным отрывом обгоняет спец-антиспайвер."  
Можно-ли  для этих целей использовать Norton Internet Security 2009 ? вручную-то пол-сетки чистить долго от csrcs и ему подобных, хотелось бы на автомате... 
можете ли порекомендовать конкретные программы для защиты компов и сетки от csrcs и подобных ?

----------


## koksinator

Так же не удовлетворён продукцией этой компании.
Олег, хотелось бы увидеть тесты вот этого продукта http://www.spywarecease.com/

----------


## valho

> Так же не удовлетворён продукцией этой компании.
> Олег, хотелось бы увидеть тесты вот этого продукта spywarecease.com


После проверки системы этой прогой оказалось что у меня куча троянов, если им отправить сообщение о ложном срабатывании и снова через неделю протестить тоже самое, то ничего не меняется.
Там для удаления всего этого требуют сначала заплатить, не исключено что ещё снимают абонентскую плату с кредитной карты каждый месяц. Это лохотрон.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3668319...79007/sizes/o/

----------

